# Anthro fiction novels. Any suggestions?



## Sernion (Apr 7, 2009)

Since I'm going to be away from home in a couple of months, I've decided to bring some books to read when I leave.
I tried to search for some in WikiFur, but I thought it would be much safer to take suggestions from the forum. So far the only title I know is Watership Down by Richard Adams.

So.. Any suggestions?


----------



## Coug (Apr 7, 2009)

I suggest Rumo and his miraculous adventures,By Walter moers. 
not really 'furry' themed but kind of animal related.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rumo_and_his_miraculous_adventures


----------



## Poetigress (Apr 7, 2009)

I thought there'd been a thread for this a while back.  After scrolling through a couple pages, I managed to dig it up:

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=18666


----------



## Icky (Apr 7, 2009)

I liked Dr. Franklins Island by Ann Halam. Not really furry, but kinda related.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 7, 2009)

Redwall series, Plague Dogs (also by Richard Adams), Traveller (Richard Adams again).


----------



## Sernion (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. Now I just have to pick some titles from the list.


----------



## Skittle (Apr 8, 2009)

I absolutely LOVE Whisper of Wings. It is one my of my absolute favorite books of all time. I really suggest you check it out.


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah, I've heard of Brian Jaques's series, that would be what I would try. Swords and horses fantasy with mice though?


----------



## iamflak (Apr 8, 2009)

Buy the Voyage through the Universe series. Not anthro, but great books.


----------



## Muir (Apr 9, 2009)

Bernard Doove (a.k.a. Goldfur) is an excellent author. He only has 3 books published right now, but I do know that he is just about ready to print his 4th. 
http://www.amazon.com/Transformations-Bernard-Doove/dp/1440453594


----------



## TearsOfAFallenWolf (Apr 9, 2009)

The Riley Jenson guardian novels has weres, shifters and vamps great series by Keri Arthur


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 9, 2009)

Don't forget the Mistmantle Chronicles too, and most of Kate DiCammillo's books like Despereaux.


----------



## lobosabio (Apr 9, 2009)

I do think it'd be worth your time to get copies of Michael Burgey's two books.


----------



## tubbypanda (Apr 14, 2009)

Sanctuary: A Tale of Life in the Woods

It's the last work of the famed gay writer Paul Monette, and he creates a really textured story that is everything and anything that furry should aspire to.

Basically it's about a wood ruled over by a witch who can change gender at will, and how after her departure, an intolerant horned owl takes over, asking all forms of deviant behavior to be reported. During this period a lesbian relationship forms between a rabbit and a fox, despite their natures as predator and prey.

You can read more about it here:

http://www.curledup.com/sanctury.htm

http://www.amazon.com/SANCTUARY-Tale.../dp/0684832860


----------



## Deadly-Bagel (Apr 25, 2009)

You could try the Maximum Ride series.

Thinking about the plot in general is kinda corny, but the reading's pretty good. For the first two and a half books, anyway. You might as well put down the third book once it gets... Blegh. You'll know what I mean if you've read it. Don't even bother with the fourth. But the first two and a half are awesome.

FoxSpell is kinda cool. Not _really_ furry, ending sucks, if you can even call it an ending, and lots of unimportant guff, but good read.

Lastly, The White Fox was a brilliant book. Not anthro, but something I'd recommend to furs and non-furs alike.


----------



## noodlescoop (May 3, 2009)

furthia high


----------



## FanaticRat (May 3, 2009)

Used to like Redwall a lot when I was little, but now the undertones of the whole "goodbeast vs. vermin" thing really creeps me out. Other than that, I really haven't read much anthro fiction, although a girl I know whom I largely suspect of being a furry (obsessed with animals and anthro works, always drawing animals and anthros, etc.) suggested Walter Wangerin, Jr.'s The Book of the Dun Cow, although from how she described it to me it's more depressing than The End of Evangelion.

Oh and there's always H.G. Wells's The Island of Dr. Moreau, lol.


----------



## FelldohTheSquirrel (May 3, 2009)

Redwall

Redwall

Redwall


----------



## duroc (May 3, 2009)

I'm a big fan of Tim Susman's New Tibet Universe.  He has two short stories collections and the novel "Common and Precious", which is a fantastic read.

http://www.sofawolf.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=28

I also wrote a review for it in my journal.

http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/667799/


----------



## fruitcake (May 27, 2009)

I second all of the suggestions of Brian Jacques' Redwall series. They're often found in the children's section (or young teen section) of libraries, but they have pretty broad appeal and aren't "kiddie" by any means.

Mrs. Frisby and the Rats of NIMH by: Robert C. O'Brian is an even easier read than the Redwall books, but is also worth checking out.

If you like sci-fi, you might want to try C. J. Cherryh's Chanur Saga books. Many of the alien species featured in those books are very much anthro.

I haven't read any of Kyell Gold's books, but there are a number of them available at SofaWolf Press. They seem to be pretty "known" in fandom, so they're probably decent.


----------



## cpam (May 27, 2009)

You can check out Fred Patten's furry book reviews on the Anthro online magazine site.  You'll not only find a solid listing  of choices, but some good in-depth reviews as well.  That might help you in choosing something to your liking.


----------



## Sophist (May 29, 2009)

Org's Odyssey. Best thing you'll ever read.

(but seriously, like every other post here, read the Redwall books. They're pretty much the staple for anthro fiction and probably the best as well.)


----------



## russetwolf13 (Jun 19, 2009)

The Man-Kizn Wars

Technically science fiction, technically involving aliens, but they're space tigers so who gives a rats-... Something or other.


----------



## cpam (Jun 19, 2009)

Anything at all by Paul Kidd:

Mus Of Kerbridge
Fangs Of K'aath (my personal favorite)
Fangs Of K'aath II
A Whisper Of Wings
The Rats Of Ancomar


----------



## SaishokuKenbi (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm a little surprised that this hasn't been mentioned yet:

*Animal Farm by George Orwell*


A modern classic, really fine read, disturbing ending. I like it!


----------



## cpam (Jun 20, 2009)

The Moreau Trilogy by S Andrew Swan:

"Forests Of The Night"
"Emperors Of The Twilight"
"Specters Of The Dawn"

Plus the sequel, "Fearful Symmetries"


----------



## BlackOut (Jun 23, 2009)

if you like star trek stuff... there is a nice furry story: "uhura's song" by janet kagan :3http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/se...pe=ss&index=books-de&field-author=Janet Kagan


----------



## KiloFox (Jun 23, 2009)

noodlescoop said:


> furthia high


 that's a webcomic, not a book... redwall is the only BOOK i know that has anthros... and i've seen it twice already... but heres another webcomic... it's longer than Furthia High, and somtimes better... 2 Kinds... but i follow both


----------



## cpam (Jun 23, 2009)

KiloFox said:


> redwall is the only BOOK i know that has anthros...



Apart from all of those mentioned thus far, you mean?


----------



## KiloFox (Jun 23, 2009)

i wasn't paying much attention to those... let's say, the only one i've READ


----------



## Idlewild (Jun 23, 2009)

While it's not technically "anthro" animals, I'd suggest _Fire Bringer_ by David Clement-Davies. It involves red deer in Scotland, and it's pretty addicting once you get to the juicy parts.

He's also written a few about wolves too, I believe the first is _The Sight_. I haven't read those though.


----------



## cpam (Jun 23, 2009)

Violet Virtue said:


> While it's not technically "anthro" animals, I'd suggest _Fire Bringer_ by David Clement-Davies. It involves red deer in Scotland, and it's pretty addicting once you get to the juicy parts.
> 
> He's also written a few about wolves too, I believe the first is _The Sight_. I haven't read those though.



I've read it and it's pretty good -- but how do you mean that it's _not _anthro?

Unless by that you mean that they aren't humanoid?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 23, 2009)

the Ratha series by Clare Bell is about non-anthro feral mountain lions in prehistoric times.


----------



## KajitoraTaotsu (Jun 24, 2009)

As others have already said, the Redwall series by Brian Jaques is an amazing  one. I myself think of Taggerung as my favorite


----------



## Azerane (Jun 25, 2009)

I don't know if you've left yet... but are you just talking anthro or general animal/furry reading in general? I have a big list that I've gathered over time... 

   Animal book list by species: * indicates something I've read, so you can ask me stuff about them if you want ** indicates something I've read some of eg. one book in a long series. There's probably plenty more books, but these are ones I know of or own. 

*Multiple Species*
*The Jungle Books -Rudyard Kipling 
*The Ancient Secret: The Stones of Fire -Rick Wilkinson (Australian based)
*The Ancient Secret: Teeth of the storm -Rick Wilkinson
*The Animals of Farthing Wood -Colin Dann
**Redwall series - Brian Jaques (anthro mice and stuff)
*Animal Farm - George Orwell

*Miscellaneous*
The Cold Moons -Aeron Clement (Badgers)
*Firebringer -David Clement-Davies
The Stoner Eagles - William Horwood 
Shardik - Richard Adams (Bear and people)

*Bats*
*Sunwing - Kenneth Oppel
*Silverwing - " " 
Firewing - " "

*Cats (domestic and wild)*
*The city cats - Colin Dann 
**Warriors series - Erin Hunter
*Tailchaser's Song - Tad Williams 
*Pride of Baghdad - Brian K. Vaughan and Niko Henrichon (Graphic novel about lions)
*Felidae -Akif Pirincci
  The Wild Road â€“ Gabriel King
  The Golden Cat â€“ â€œ â€œ

*Dogs/Wolves*
*The Wolves of Time: Journeys to the Heartland -William Horwood 
*The Wolves of Time: Seekers at the Wulfrock - " " 
*Call of the Wild -Jack London
White Fang -Jack London
*The Plague Dogs -Richard Adams 
  The Sight -David-Clement Davis 

*Dragons*
*Dragoncharm - Graham Edwards
*Dragonstorm - " "
*Dragonflame - " "
*The Last Dragonlord -Joanne Bertin 
*Dragon and Phoenix - " "

*Horses*
*Traveller -Richard Adams
Black Beauty - don't remember reading it, probably have

*Moles*
Duncton Wood - William Horwood (The Duncton Chronicles)
Duncton Quest - " "
Duncton Found - " "
Duncton Tales - " " (The Book of Silence)
Duncton Rising - " "
Duncton Stone - " "

*Rabbits*
*Watership Down -Richard Adams
*Tales from Watership Down -Richard Adams


----------



## cpam (Jun 25, 2009)

Azerane said:


> *Pride of Baghdad - Brian K. Caughan and Niko Henrichon (lion pride)



Two notes: the author's name is Brian K Vaughn -- I'm sure that was just a typo -- and this is a graphic novel rather than a prose novel.  A very good one and certainly worth mentioning, but the distinction should be noted just in case the OP was interested only in prose stories.


----------



## Tolgron (Jun 25, 2009)

Dragonlance is quite good for Minotaur books, I find, with Richard A. Knaak writing most of them methinks. Books I've read or heard about in that regard include;

The Legend of Huma (a Minotaur is the MC's companion)
Kaz the Minotaur (said companion gets his own book)
Land of the Minotaurs (said companion gets his own book again and goes home)
Minotaur Wars
Reavers of the Blood Sea
War of Souls (Minotaur MC, although he's technically a villain)


----------



## Azerane (Jun 25, 2009)

cpam said:


> Two notes: the author's name is Brian K Vaughn -- I'm sure that was just a typo -- and this is a graphic novel rather than a prose novel.  A very good one and certainly worth mentioning, but the distinction should be noted just in case the OP was interested only in prose stories.



Cheers for the heads up, I could have sworn that I included that it was a graphic novel in there, but I can see that I was mistaken. Thanks, will fix it


----------



## cpam (Jun 25, 2009)

*Blood Jaguar* by Michael Payne.


----------



## Idlewild (Jun 25, 2009)

cpam said:


> I've read it and it's pretty good -- but how do you mean that it's _not _anthro?
> 
> Unless by that you mean that they aren't humanoid?



Yeah, that's what I was thinking of. Also they weren't really "talking" either, they were just communicating in their own language so I didn't consider that they had any real human characteristics. ^.^


----------



## cpam (Jun 25, 2009)

Violet Virtue said:


> Yeah, that's what I was thinking of. Also they weren't really "talking" either, they were just communicating in their own language so I didn't consider that they had any real human characteristics. ^.^



But they communicated and interacted in a way that we could relate to.  It's in the same vein as *Bambi *or *Watership Down*.  Even if they don't talk 'human', they still _talk_ (courtesy of the author).  They're anthropomorphisized just enough to be called Furry or Anthro.

Of course, some folks would stretch the definition to also include *Lassie *or *Black Beauty *as well, so -- as the saying goes -- your mileage may vary.


----------



## J-wolf (Jun 25, 2009)

SaishokuKenbi said:


> *Animal Farm by George Orwell*
> A modern classic, really fine read, disturbing ending. I like it!


 Did you know it corsponds to Soviet Russia


----------



## Azerane (Jun 28, 2009)

^I did, we studied it in class.  I think a lot of people do actually.


----------



## J-wolf (Jun 28, 2009)

Azerane said:


> ^I did, we studied it in class.  I think a lot of people do actually.



My school had the Russia unit corrospond to what we were reading in the book. It was terrible, learning about commis in two classes a day.


----------



## Yandere (Jun 29, 2009)

Violet Virtue said:


> While it's not technically "anthro" animals, I'd suggest _Fire Bringer_ by David Clement-Davies. It involves red deer in Scotland, and it's pretty addicting once you get to the juicy parts.
> 
> He's also written a few about wolves too, I believe the first is _The Sight_. I haven't read those though.


 The Sight is my favorite book. I suggest everyone to read that and the sequel, Fell.


----------



## Asswings (Jun 29, 2009)

I can't believe Tailchaser's Song has only been mentioned once. DX

Okay, fine, so it's not 'two-legged' anthro cats, but it's still a damn good read. I'd highly recommend it.


----------



## JosephRaszagal (Jul 14, 2009)

Pretty much everything written by Kyell Gold is, well, solid gold.
http://www.kyellgold.com/books/

Watts Martin is pretty awesome, especially if you have a soft spot for bats (like me <3).
http://www.belfry.com/stories/author_index.html


----------



## cpam (Jul 15, 2009)

*Lives Of The Monster Dogs*, by Kirsten Bakis.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Aug 12, 2009)

Oh, dear me!  A Whisper of Wings by Paul Kidd really struck home for me; I never expected it to be so wonderful.  I can see now why it made the Library of Congress.  In fact, if this were a just world, we'd be studying this book in English, too.

I'd recommend it, along whoever did here already.  But, I have a bad feeling there may not be many copies of this book left since Vision is out of business now.


----------



## Foxstar (Aug 12, 2009)

Muir said:


> Bernard Doove (a.k.a. Goldfur) is an excellent author.



No.

And Cafepress will publish ANYTHING.


----------



## cpam (Aug 12, 2009)

Foxstar said:


> And Cafepress will publish ANYTHING.



Because CafePress isn't a publisher.  It's a small press outlet.

That is, the distinction being that a publisher is an outfit looking to publish books and has a hierarchy of professionals -- agents, editors, etc -- who search for specific material to publish and will nurture a talent and help him to polish his work.

CafePress does not do this, but supplies the means for you to self-publish.  The presumption is that you do everything for yourself: the editing, the polishing, the promotion, the selling, etc.

There's nothing wrong with CafePress so far as it's making a means available for authors to self-publish.  Plenty of other outfits out there who do the same thing.  If there's any problem with any of the books they've printed, then the problems lie squarely with the creators.


----------



## cpam (Aug 12, 2009)

Gushousekai195 said:


> Oh, dear me!  A Whisper of Wings by Paul Kidd really struck home for me; I never expected it to be so wonderful.  I can see now why it made the Library of Congress.  In fact, if this were a just world, we'd be studying this book in English, too.
> 
> I'd recommend it, along whoever did here already.  But, I have a bad feeling there may not be many copies of this book left since Vision is out of business now.



Well, I suspect it made the Library Of Congress simply because the US copyright was officially registered; that's all it takes.

Vision may be out of business, but it still might be possible to find copies by hunting around on the internet through eBay or Amazon or other online book sellers -- you never know where a copy might turn up.


----------



## madd foxx (Aug 29, 2009)

Brian Jacques, Redwall series is the best i've ever read.

Kenneth Oppel, Silverwing, Sunwing, and Firewing are all amazing books about bats.


----------



## skolapper (Sep 3, 2009)

*Anthro fiction novels Any suggestions*

I would really like to see a forum like SL at IIDB - a place for wavering theists to come and work through their deconversion without the rough and tumble of the rest of the forums. Are there any plans for this, or will the religion forum suffice?


----------



## JoeStrike (Sep 4, 2009)

SaishokuKenbi said:


> I'm a little surprised that this hasn't been mentioned yet:
> 
> *Animal Farm by George Orwell*
> 
> A modern classic, really fine read, disturbing ending. I like it!



The British animated version from the 50's tacked on a happy ending... paid for by the CIA!


----------



## JoeStrike (Sep 4, 2009)

Thought I'd posted on this thread before, but there are a bunch of mainstream, adult-audience anthro books I've read that are pretty damn good - and got good reviews from mainstream critics:

The Bear Comes HOme by Rafi Zabor
Lives of the Monster Dogs by Kirsten Bakis
Doctor Rat and The Bear Went Over the Mountain by William Kotzwinkle
Carmen Dog by Carol Emshwiller
Pig Tales: A Novel of Lust and Transformation by Marie Darrieussecq 

I'm sure there's more, but that should keep you busy  for a while...


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 4, 2009)

JoeStrike said:


> The British animated version from the 50's tacked on a happy ending... paid for by the CIA!



An ending that eerily predicted the 1991 collapse of the Soviet Union, no?


----------



## AMV_Ph34r (Sep 5, 2009)

I don't think I saw this in anyone's posts yet, but if someone did post and I overlooked it, then I second their recommendation.

Gabriel King's books, The Wild Road and The Golden Cat, are really good. They're not really anthro, but there's talking animals (cats, foxes, birds, etc.). Aside from that, both books are amazingly written.

Btw, they're Sci-Fi genre, which may seem a little weird at first, but once you get into it, you'll probably like them a lot.


----------



## Magica (Sep 5, 2009)

http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Novels
http://www.angelfire.com/ak5/furrydex/a.html
http://www.swandogstudio.com/books.html (Used this one a lot to find novels to read).


----------



## Trigger (Sep 7, 2009)

I'd recomend Poppy. Very good book~!


----------



## Azbulldog (Sep 8, 2009)

I read two books by David Clement-Davies, The Sight and Firebringer. Both were very good, and I need to find a copy of The Sight sequel, Fell, and read it sometime. Normally I don't care about reading though, but I really enjoyed these.


----------

